# Welcome to the new Forum



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to the new Forum where we can discuss the new form of travel ----> Destination Clubs.

I am partial to High Country Club as I felt this is the best bang for the buck and is actually less expensive on a per-night basis than meny upscale timeshares. However, I want this to be open to all of the destination clubs....if anyone is a member of Exclusive Resorts at $500,000 buy-in...can I be your new best friend?

-Bill


----------



## travelguy (Feb 1, 2007)

*The New Forum!!*

Bill,

Congrats on your hard work to get the new forum going.  I'm eager to hear TUG member’s experiences with all types of Destination Clubs and Fractionals.  I'll do my best to post info that I believe is beneficial to TUG as a whole.  After all, I got involved with High Country Club because of posts on TUG!


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good job Bill..thanks for getting this for all of us to use and learn from.

I have to tell you my sister belongs to ER, and we staying with her and her family at a ER house in Snowmass CO, the property was amazing at 4500 sq feet, but they pay Alot for 15 days a year, with no holidays...and I think some of our properties are just as good.

Laura


----------



## Transit (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new forum Bill. Although I'm not a canadate for this type of  travel club it is interesting reading.Your posts have always been informative and I'm sure you will do a great job as a moderator.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura7811 said:


> I have to tell you my sister belongs to ER, and we staying with her and her family at a ER house in Snowmass CO, the property was amazing at 4500 sq feet, but they pay Alot for 15 days a year, with no holidays...and I think some of our properties are just as good.



I actually remember talking to ER in 2003 at Deer Valley and it was only $195,000 for full membership.....I guess that that was a bargain compared to today's $500,000 rates.

What membership plan did your sister go with???


----------



## barndweller (Feb 1, 2007)

*Kudos*

Congats on your new forum, Bill. Too rich for my blood but I will be a lurker. Tug continues to be my UOT (University of Timesharing.) And as usual you are on the leading edge. Hope to meet up with you in Disney World one of these days.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats, Bill, and thank you for your patience and PMs.  Like I said before, I think you've convinced me that HCC is something that I want to do, even if I have to wait until the buy in is considerably higher


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bill
She has the affilate membership. she bought when it was 195,000 and mait. fees of 12,500 a year

Like I said before the properties are gorgeous, but some not much more than ours. I think the one true benefit to ER is the level of service. Each member has a personal concierge to use while you are using the property and daily maid service.....I guess if you can afford that club you would expect all that.

Laura


----------



## travelguy (Feb 1, 2007)

*ER Daily Fee??*



Laura7811 said:


> Bill
> She has the affilate membership. she bought when it was 195,000 and mait. fees of 12,500 a year
> 
> Like I said before the properties are gorgeous, but some not much more than ours. I think the one true benefit to ER is the level of service. Each member has a personal concierge to use while you are using the property and daily maid service.....I guess if you can afford that club you would expect all that.
> ...



Laura,

I believe that ER also has a steep dailly fee that they charge.  I'm sure HCC could charge us a fee like that and arrange for the maid service but I'm glad that they don't!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

www.exclusiveresorts.com is the mac daddy of the destination club industry with the largest user base (about 2,000 members) and the most properties and the best reputation.

Unfortunately, the only ER plan that I like costs $325,000 buy-in and then $19,900 MF. That is a heafty $1,446 per night for a maxium of 25 nights useage and you still can't book Christmas or New Years.

HCC charges $30,000 fee + $4800 for 21 nights = $300 per night and you can book either Christmas or New Years.

I personally don't think ER is worth an additional $1,146 per night more than HCC (even if they have a concierge) when ER properties average $3-4 million and HCC averages $800k-$1m.

The beauty of TUG is that most of us TUGers will LOVE HCC.....I doubt there is one ER member here.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck Steam with this new forum. I will be a lurker for sure


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 2, 2007)

Well done - now I will be able to actually find these postings for a change!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2007)

Good Luck with the new forum Steamboat!!  

(I'm not calling you Bill is just gets too confusing   )


----------



## Bourne (Feb 5, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Laura,
> 
> I believe that ER also has a steep dailly fee that they charge.  I'm sure HCC could charge us a fee like that and arrange for the maid service but I'm glad that they don't!



Do you know what level of service is included. 

I don't mind paying a seperate charge for some things like bi-weekly cleaning and stocking up of groceries prior to arrival as long as they are available.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 5, 2007)

*High Country Club DOES have a Concierge!*



			
				Steamboat Bill;278042I said:
			
		

> personally don't think ER is worth an additional $1,146 per night more than HCC (even if they have a concierge) when ER properties average $3-4 million and HCC averages $800k-$1m.



As long time timeshare users, we tend to be independent in our travel habits.  I always forget that High Country Club has two concierges (what's the plural of concierge?) that I know of.  I have never used them for anything but property reservation and planning because I forget that they are there and offer many other services.  They have always answered their direct lines or called back immediately when I contacted them (like all my calls to High Country Club).  I've been impressed with the things they have done for me.  They always ask me if I need help to have the frig stocked, make restaurant reservations, get ski rentals, have flowers, etc. etc. etc.

Maybe we need to remember that High Country Club represents not only represents a step-up in properties, but also a step-up in SERVICE! (a.k.a. pampering).


----------



## Laura7811 (Feb 5, 2007)

Your right Doug. Chris and Becky in the office are great. Everytime I call they answer all my questions also. and are very knowledegable about their properties.
They are having someone do my shopping for me when we go to Hawaii because we are getting in so late at night....I wouldn't even have asked if it weren't for that. I perfer to do things myself. but it will be nice this time.

I think the difference with ER, is the concierge meets you at the property, sort of like a bellman. And he calls everyday to see if you need anything.

The guy we had in Snowmass was very nice, but I don't think he mad our vacation that much better..

Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 5, 2007)

I am always interested in Laura's posts comparing ER to HCC. 

If I had an unlimited budget, I would join NetJets and Exclusive Resorts and that would be the definition of an incredible vacation lifestyle.

On my previous limited budget, I was a SouthWest and timeshare traveler.

On my current above average budget, I am a discount flyer and HCC traveler. I doubt I will ever need the services of a concierge as I enjoy the search myself.


----------

